# Nomore 2 hour blocks??



## Jay0809 (Nov 17, 2017)

For the past two weeks ive only seen and picked up 2hr 30mins blocks.
The 2hr blocks have seem like they've dissapeared.
The only 4 hr block that pops up is for logistics.
Has anyone else in the UK experienced this?
Has the 2hr 30Min blocks replaced the 2hr and 4hr blocks?


----------

